# Themes, Icons, Rooting and Roms



## Shakey (Aug 11, 2011)

Hi all

My question is kind of simple, do you have to use a custom rom to have custom themes and be rooted or can you you develop them and use the stock rom for the mesmerize.

I want to get into cooking roms.

Shakey


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

You generally have to be on a de-odexed ROM in order to flash themes. So depending on if you're using a mesmerize or fascinate would depend on which ROMs could go with. I will say the big push is on GB right now so if you looking into themeing you may wanna look at one of the GB ROMs. As for icons. You can use a laucnher like ADW to change icons for the apps in the dock and homescreens as well as they have their own themes you can use without having to flash a custom ROM.

Also you don't have to use a custom ROM or theme to be rooted. Generally its the other way around. You need to be rooted to use a custom ROM or theme.


----------



## Shakey (Aug 11, 2011)

scarmon25 said:


> You generally have to be on a de-odexed ROM in order to flash themes. So depending on if you're using a mesmerize or fascinate would depend on which ROMs could go with. I will say the big push is on GB right now so if you looking into themeing you may wanna look at one of the GB ROMs. As for icons. You can use a laucnher like ADW to change icons for the apps in the dock and homescreens as well as they have their own themes you can use without having to flash a custom ROM.
> 
> Also you don't have to use a custom ROM or theme to be rooted. Generally its the other way around. You need to be rooted to use a custom ROM or theme.


Thanks for the info.


----------

